
Fluent Conference Live Stream – Day 2 - nerdy
http://fluentconf.com/live
======
nerdy
Here's today's schedule (all times are Pacific):

9:00am - 9:10am - Thursday opening welcome - Simon St.Laurent @simonstl
(O'Reilly Media, Inc.), Peter Cooper @peterc (Cooper Press)

9:10am - 9:30am - The Seif project - Douglas Crockford (PayPal)

9:30am - 9:40am - The entire history of design principles, 1322–2016
(abridged) - Tracy Osborn @limedaring (WeddingLovely)

9:40am - 10:00am - Angular 2 and the future of HTML5 apps - Brad Green
(Google)

10:00am - 10:15am - Complex responsive SVG animations - Sarah Drasner
@sarah_edo (Trulia, Inc. (Zillow))

10:15am - 10:20am - Web Platform Awards - Simon St.Laurent @simonstl (O'Reilly
Media, Inc.), Peter Cooper @peterc (Cooper Press)

10:20am - 10:35am - A speaker's notes - Kyle Simpson @getify (MakerSquare)

10:35am - 10:45am - Closing remarks - Simon St.Laurent @simonstl (O'Reilly
Media, Inc.), Peter Cooper @peterc (Cooper Press)

